# ***Picture Thread 2019***



## ajkulish

waxico said:


> I saw your truck at the landing Zone 2 opening day PM, but you had left before I had a chance to say hello. We ended up with 8.
> View attachment 443323


Heard my buddies mention they met you, but unfortunately didn't get the introduction. Glad you had a good shoot, with a nice bag. We struggled that hunt - birds working in to about 60yds really well then bailing. Moved blind and brushed up more, rearranged the spread but much of the same. Either way, I hunt the island a lot so I am sure I'll run into you there this season.


----------



## lefty421




----------



## goose schatt

slammer00 said:


> View attachment 443435
> View attachment 443437
> View attachment 443439
> View attachment 443441
> 
> opening weekend at the bingos with alil bling bling


We also shot a banded mallard...it was banded in pigeon mi only 2 months prior...where was yours banded? Congrats!


----------



## slammer00

Near Saginaw on 8/2/19


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

2019 Has been great so far.





































Sent from my XT1650 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey

Had a pretty good hunt the other day. This one bird made the whole season for me.


----------



## LumberJ

We’ve had a fun start to the season. Even had a few chances to break out the digital camera to capture a few shots





























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico

Nice pics J Man, Ash and O.G.!


----------



## LumberJ

Oh man, I almost forgot my favorite pic of the season!










My daughter joined us for the Teal & goose opener. Didn’t manage any birds that morning but it was still a great trip and exposure for her. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Gal

She is adorable! Love the dog pics too Lumber!


----------



## Highball28

First ever gadwall yesterday.









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 2kidshunting

FISHMANMARK said:


>


Best part of hunting


----------



## FISHMANMARK

2kidshunting said:


> Best part of hunting


Yep. Just picked up supplies for tomorrow. My daughters first time in the duck blind was during the youth hunt. Tomorrow we are taking my wife for the first time, our daughter wanted to show her the sunrise. LOL She isn't very excited... "Are you really taking stuff to cook in the blind?" Of course... LOL


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Nicest mullet of the season thus far


----------



## Divers Down

15 year old’s first double


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Divers: look at that smile! Hella yeah day for a father and daughter. You’ll be close the rest of your lives after sharing a moment such as this. Congrats sir.
I took two teenagers today myself we shot 10.


----------



## Divers Down

Jerry Lamb said:


> Divers: look at that smile! Hella yeah day for a father and daughter. You’ll be close the rest of your lives after sharing a moment such as this. Congrats sir.


I’m not a huge fan of the long hair but he’s actually a male. Lol
Guess it’s a linebacker thing.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

So sorry my eyes ain’t so great.
Glad you have a shooter


----------



## FISHMANMARK

My sons first goose and my wife first time in the blind. Good day, only the one goose.


----------



## West side shooter

This was our Saturday afternoon at Fish Point, note the green water bottle!
7 birds isn’t a bad afternoon.


----------



## goose schatt

ice ghost said:


> View attachment 446733
> View attachment 446735
> pups first birds. Brown birds don't fly away til she turns one.


Seen several banded hens lately too.....seems like there are just more hens in general when your making an effort at greenheads


----------



## choc24/7

divers, what game area is that pic with your son at?


----------



## redneckengineer

Great day at Nayonquin!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ice ghost

Beautiful birds *******. Did ya scare em to death? They all look flawless. Unlike these. No it wasn't the dog. Shooter had issues.


----------



## Pat P

lol are you shooting cut shell? 



ice ghost said:


> View attachment 447219
> Beautiful birds *******. Did ya scare em to death? They all look flawless. Unlike these. No it wasn't the dog. Shooter had issues.


----------



## BumpRacerX

The Woodies are amazing right now. I've never shot one with this level of color up here. Brought this one home and the Mrs sent me to the taxidermist with it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

That is a gorgeous drake! Smart wife!


----------



## Outdoor Gal

One of the kiddos shot a 2 for one today on spoonies. 

Lots of ducks on the pond. Teal, wood ducks, mallards, and spoonies. Big thanks to my hunting partner today who held off on some very tempting shots hoping the birds would land in the dekes to give the boys a chance. It was a bit frustrating with most birds overshooting us and landing about 60-80 yards away. Finally had a few swim in close enough and Eli connected! His smile made all the missed opportunities worth it.


----------



## PartyMarty

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Outdoor Gal training them right on the spoonies!


----------



## Divers Down

BumpRacerX said:


> The Woodies are amazing right now. I've never shot one with this level of color up here. Brought this one home and the Mrs sent me to the taxidermist with it.
> View attachment 447715


Don’t get any nicer than that


----------



## Divers Down

choc24/7 said:


> divers, what game area is that pic with your son at?


Mouilee


----------



## BumpRacerX

Outdoor Gal, what do you have the kiddo shooting for a shotgun? My 9 year old can handle the Rossi single shot 20 but hasn't connected on a bird with it. I also own a Mossberg 500 super bantam in 20 that he's just not quite strong enough for yet.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

He uses a Rossi 20 gauge too, modified choke. My husband added a bit of extra weight to the stock to help soak up recoil. Shooting bismuth 6's at ducks. He's had problems connecting on the ducks this year too, but was rolling geese early season at 25-30 yards with bismuth 5's.

His twin brother is shooting an older Steven's single shot 20gauge. Nice little gun that a friend let us borrow for now. We'll need to upgrade their boomsticks in the next year or two. They're growing fast.


----------



## waxico

OG your kids are our hope for the future. Couldn't tell whose grins were bigger: Eli's or Hollywoods!


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Shot my first gadwall last week along with some mallards. Glad the bigger ducks are finally showing up around me, I was starting to get bored shooting nothing but woodies.


----------



## wavie

Having fun. First time I swear the weather mans been right. 0F with the windchill.


----------



## Wolverine423

Pure Michigan!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Wolverine423 said:


> View attachment 448979
> Pure Michigan!


Them orange crab gloves are the bomb! I can only ever seem to find the insulated ones at gas stations.


----------



## Pat P

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Them orange crab gloves are the bomb! I can only ever seem to find the insulated ones at gas stations.


Second that^ love them. Not sure where I got mine, but I have an orange pair and a blue pair.


----------



## Wolverine423

Been wear crabbers since 2012. Only glove that can take a pounding and stay waterproof!


----------



## dogditcher

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Them orange crab gloves are the bomb! I can only ever seem to find the insulated ones at gas stations.


Try here 

https://www.seagearmarine.com/commercial-marine/crew-gear/gloves.html


or 

https://www.amazon.com/Promar-GL-40...ab+fishing+gloves&psc=1&qid=1572375841&sr=8-4


----------



## lefty421

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Them orange crab gloves are the bomb! I can only ever seem to find the insulated ones at gas stations.


They are like $12 a pair (shipped) on Amazon.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

Now those are 2 good birds. The one on the left is noticeably heavier than the one on the right


----------



## Highball28

Great day with FBD! There's an 8th mallard hiding somewhere in the pile. 2 man of mallards and one short on our geese due to my shooting incompetence!









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Thanks for the invite. "We might see some ducks"...


----------



## Outdoor Gal

I've certainly had worse days! I had enough chances I should have had my woodie limit. We'll just say that I probably should have brought a tennis racket instead of a gun most were so close. My story is I was overchoked. Lol. However, I did connect with the bird that counted. As I was carrying it by the leg back to my spot, I noticed a strange metallic feeling. My first duck band! 

Bird was shot in Caledonia, MI, banded in 2018 as a juvie in Lake Odessa.


----------



## Divers Down




----------



## lefty421

We originally planned to go to the youth priority hunt at Shi, but decided at the last minute not to go due to the high water levels, and instead headed out to Saginaw Bay. Got several nice mallards, the first bluebill of the season, a hooded merg, etc... The kid was happy!

2019-11-03_12-25-37

2019-11-03_12-24-39

2019-11-03_12-23-53

2019-11-03_12-23-38

2019-11-03_12-40-00


----------



## reflex2004




----------



## wavie

Some of the monster fat green heads we shot on the Canadian prairies last week.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Time change means we have to hit it fast and hard aiming to be locked down and waiting fifteen minutes before hours. Thus I stubbled the blind in advance.


----------



## GADWALL21

5th one of the season for me. Generally only harvest 1 or 2 a season. AJ thinks I’m the black duck whisperer


----------



## ajkulish

And all 5 were since you bailed me out right?


----------



## GADWALL21

ajkulish said:


> And all 5 were since you bailed me out right?


Yes sir!!! KARMA


----------



## ajkulish

I didn't lie when I said it was coming ASAP lol


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

7 man limit of Honkers!









Sent from my XT1650 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23

young n old.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55

Quick wood duck pass shoot in the morning.


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55

Not sure why three of the same pic ended up on there. 


Michigan_Canoer55 said:


> View attachment 453975
> Quick wood duck pass shoot in the morning.
> View attachment 453973
> View attachment 453973
> View attachment 453973


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Worked hard to get these. Not many ducks left where I hunt...


----------



## mad hunter

Broke a lot of ice getting to the birds but worth it. Should of had our 2 man limit but due to late start and having dad obligations we fell a little short but still an amazing hunt.


----------



## Divers Down

ice ghost said:


> View attachment 458029


Lol
That’s a chocolate for ya, mine used to pluck every duck she could. Miss the old girl.


----------



## natureboy2534

mad hunter said:


> Should of had our 2 man limit but


Still replying that last flock we had on a string coming in...Still a good hunt for all hurdles we went threw in early morning ..good hunt all in all...


----------



## mad hunter

natureboy2534 said:


> Still replying that last flock we had on a string coming in..


Yup should have shot instead of thinking they all would land on the ice that reformed in the hole and the first big flock more probably should have fell. But definitely happy with the outcome specially for how the morning started off.


----------



## Gnoyes

First birds for this new duck hunter. Jump shooting a springfed creek. After holding one of these beauties for the first time, I'm hooked. Shopping for decoys and working on my springer's blind retrieve for next season. Hoping ducks and open water stick around for a couple more weeks up here!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Welcome! The hook is in. Hide your wallet.
That’s a pretty fancy canoe for ice breaking...


----------



## Gnoyes

Jerry Lamb said:


> Welcome! The hook is in. Hide your wallet.
> That’s a pretty fancy canoe for ice breaking...


Thanks for the welcome. Not fancy, just outdated and old, but built for the job. Scratches from dragging over beaver dams and ice just make it go faster! And are easily covered up with a fresh coat of porch and deck paint.


----------



## chemo13

My buddy, doing what he loves best. Hard to believe he's 9! Time flies!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BFG

That dog is more badass than most badasses.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Here ducky ducky ducky.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Several fine choices in head wear this evening.


----------



## GADWALL21

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 459075
> 
> 
> Several fine choices in head wear this evening.


Did he bring that back from Alaska?!?!


----------



## Backbay Gunner




----------



## goose schatt

Love the season dates! Make them a week later!!


----------



## grassmaster

Backbay, those Old Squaws from Indiana waters or michigan?


----------



## Backbay Gunner

grassmaster said:


> Backbay, those Old Squaws from Indiana waters or michigan?


Great Lakes bounty


----------



## ajkulish




----------



## The Doob

Had a chance to get out this week on a perfect day for a long, offshore hunting adventure thanks to an invite from my buddy Jason.
Had a great trip!!




  








20191120_094231




__
The Doob


__
Nov 23, 2019


__
2


----------



## ajkulish

Had a lot of fun this past week.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

You had a great week in a season with dwindling numbers. You earned those birds.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## waxico

Pro Tip: new camo pattern launched, as modeled by our youthful gunner, proves deadly on ducks and geese. I already ordered my set!
I would totally rock that snowboarding!


----------



## Jeffish74

Your dog Thunder is very sharp looking also. Great pic!


----------



## Grizzyaries

doing alright with the divers so far, got my first ever old squaw.


----------



## GADWALL21




----------



## West side shooter

Lit them up on Friday, first big lake ducks for us


----------



## LumberJ

Duck dog










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

Only pic I snapped yesterday at MWW.

#LayoutHunting


----------



## LoBrass

A few to add.


----------



## Snuffy

If you go out and only get one, it is great when it is a Bull!


----------



## HopHead42

Been keeping after them in SW mi. First full season with the pup and he's retrieved 42 himself. Mallards have been 80% of the bag from start to finish which is always nice but no surprise for the area i live in.























Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jerry Lamb

West side shooter said:


> Lit them up on Friday, first big lake ducks for us
> View attachment 463467
> View attachment 463469


Well done on the Sea Ducks young man. I’d like to know more about your layout boat. It appears a home built, or repurposed sailboat? Can you post some pics of it? It is obviously effective.


----------



## goose schatt

S


Grizzyaries said:


> View attachment 462121
> View attachment 462123
> View attachment 462127
> doing alright with the divers so far, got my first ever old squaw.


stud coot


----------



## zoombaiter25

First trip to Sag Bay last weekend was dampened by higher than anticipated early waves, but we managed a few eyes and a hen squaw closer to shore


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Toughed it out in pouring rain/snow/sleet, moved fields, hunted hard, and put another banger in the books for 2019!


----------



## reflex2004

Still a few to be had if you put in the work


----------



## reflex2004

My 13 year old girl did not care. My 4 year old male wouldn't even look at me he was so mad he got left at home today. Lol


----------



## Outdoor Gal

This look sums up my feelings about the last month of the season. Lol. It was my worst November I've ever had. Never even pulled the trigger on a mallard this year. Multiple factors played into it. Standing crops, lost a couple of my private land spots, another landowner will only let me shoot geese, no ducks... I'm rethinking my strategy for next season.


----------



## waxico

Outdoor Gal said:


> View attachment 465329
> This look sums up my feelings about the last month of the season. Lol. It was my worst November I've ever had. Never even pulled the trigger on a mallard this year. Multiple factors played into it. Standing crops, lost a couple of my private land spots, another landowner will only let me shoot geese, no ducks... I'm rethinking my strategy for next season.


OG I love your posts. Your sons will grow up to be fine young men. Don't despair, the cold affected a lot of other hunters. We only shot 5 ducks after the 8th weekend. Just a weird year. I dunno, chase some bunnies? Mix it up, your husband seems to be a Grouse guy. Find a few covert.
Tell that lad to SMILE! He has a bright future!


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Thanks! They're good kids. There was a smile or two that afternoon too. Lol. My nephew kept asking to go out through November and I had to tell him we didn't have anywhere to take him. I felt so bad, but I refuse to take the kids on state land during rifle season. I need a boat... 

We're definitely going to chase some preserve pheasants and Grampy has rabbit dogs. We'll have some fun yet.  And yeah, my hubby had his best season ever on grouse. Not to mention, I got my first duck band this year! I only pulled the trigger myself a few times. My year end total was 2 teal and 3 woodies. Quality over quantity I guess. Lol!


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Outdoor Gal said:


> And yeah, my hubby had his best season ever on grouse.


Speaking of that.... Was he on MOOD a few weeks back?


----------



## Outdoor Gal

It was! He donated a field lunch to the G.R. Ruffed Grouse Society banquet where it was auctioned off. The winners happened to get a hold of Jimmy and you saw the results. It was pretty cool!


----------



## FISHMANMARK

Outdoor Gal said:


> It was! He donated a field lunch to the G.R. Ruffed Grouse Society banquet where it was auctioned off. The winners happened to get a hold of Jimmy and you saw the results. It was pretty cool!



Yeah, that was very cool!


----------



## wavie

Had a wad of wood ducks come to a cut corn field this morning. Unexpected December ducks. As well as a great sunrise.


----------



## walter sniper

Had a great season this year. First year hunting over my own carved rig and it made it sweet. A few pics to share


----------



## lefty421

reflex2004 said:


> View attachment 464743
> 
> My 13 year old girl did not care. My 4 year old male wouldn't even look at me he was so mad he got left at home today. Lol


Why you leave him home? I'd be mad too.

Saturday morning 12/7
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sunday morning 12/8
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## reflex2004

lefty421 said:


> Why you leave him home? I'd be mad too.


Heavy chop in cold water anchored in a spot not safe to have a dog, plus not my boat with no way to get him back onboard. He was bummed out for sure.


----------



## Canvsbk

Meet Tank.


----------



## lefty421

reflex2004 said:


> Heavy chop in cold water anchored in a spot not safe to have a dog, plus not my boat with no way to get him back onboard. He was bummed out for sure.


I was just pulling your chain. No explanation necessary. I'm overly cautious with my pup too. Got a lot of time, effort, and money wrapped up in these dogs. A couple ducks isn't worth the risk sometimes. We had a big scare earlier this season when my dog tipped over in her invisilab blind in heavy chop one day when nobody was paying attention. She went over without making a sound, and nobody noticed. I just happened to walk out into the decoy spread to adjust some decoys and walking back to my hiding spot I noticed the dog and blind were gone. Panic! No idea how long she was under but we pulled her up just in time. Lesson learned for sure. Good on you for making the safe call.


----------



## The Doob

walter sniper said:


> Had a great season this year. First year hunting over my own carved rig and it made it sweet. A few pics to share


You are ruined for life!!! 
Now when you hunt with someone else over "regular" decoys it will seem substandard.

Your own handmade spread adds a whole new level of satisfaction!!!


----------



## lefty421

The Doob said:


> You are ruined for life!!!
> Now when you hunt with someone else over "regular" decoys it will seem substandard.
> 
> Your own handmade spread adds a whole new level of satisfaction!!!


Yeah I bet, but I also bet a whole lot less painful to watch your buddies swat cripples among the cheap plastic decoys rather than your hand-crafted floating pcs of art! If I hand carved all my own dekes, I would be way to balled up about them getting shot up!


----------



## LoBrass

lefty421 said:


> If I hand carved all my own dekes, I would be way to balled up about them getting shot up!


The decoys I have made over the years were made of cork. You can shoot them with virtually no ill effect. I have never worried about them getting shot, and they have gotten shot!!


----------



## Canvsbk

It seems no amount of threats or begging keeps my decoys safe. 20 years ago I thought it would be kinda cool to have a string of hand carved bluebills. I did the first one out of cedar and with the paint job it took me 4 months. It’s beautiful and now resides on a coffee table. I can’t imagine the work to do an entire string.


----------



## ajkulish

One last bag from the regular season


----------



## The Doob

lefty421 said:


> Yeah I bet, but I also bet a whole lot less painful to watch your buddies swat cripples among the cheap plastic decoys rather than your hand-crafted floating pcs of art! If I hand carved all my own dekes, I would be way to balled up about them getting shot up!


To the contrary for me. The ones I carved in the early 90's have been peppered multiple times and they look as good as the day I carved them.
Every year, the ones with "character" come in to the hospital for putty and paint. Next year, good as new!
I have seen the ones you have carved and I would bet dollars to donuts that someone will shoot a decoy purposely because they won't be able to tell it from the cripple in the dekes.


----------



## waxico

ajkulish said:


> View attachment 466493
> One last bag from the regular season


Adam you get those at your cabin? Great job! Who shot the Lawndart?


----------



## ajkulish

waxico said:


> Adam you get those at your cabin? Great job! Who shot the Lawndart?


Yes sir, best hunt there by far. Worked about 40 down right at light but we will just say it was apparent none of us had shot a duck in a week or two. Saved the day with some 1-2-3s through the morning but got picky on the birds we took too; they were finishing too nice not to! As for the lawn dart, the pups were working too hard not to grab them some breakfast!


----------



## waxico

ajkulish said:


> Yes sir, best hunt there by far. Worked about 40 down right at light but we will just say it was apparent none of us had shot a duck in a week or two. Saved the day with some 1-2-3s through the morning but got picky on the birds we took too; they were finishing too nice not to! As for the lawn dart, the pups were working too hard not to grab them some breakfast!


Pups love fish sticks. I did my charity layout hunt. Both hunters had guns that didn't work ?!?!?!


----------



## ice ghost

kept this girl outta the last litter. Her 1st year has been one I won't forget.


----------



## Fowly

ajkulish said:


> Been bad at taking pictures lately.
> 
> I think the GWT is taxi bound, but still havent convinced myself. Anyone shoot any in michigan that are more colorful?
> 
> View attachment 455061
> View attachment 455063
> View attachment 455065


I shot one that looked about the same and got it mounted. One thing though, we didn't pick up the bird until we got done hunting and by then you couldn't lift the wings up to check the top of the side pocket feathers. Much to my dismay, when i got it back i found out they were "juvenile" feathers.


----------



## ajkulish

Fowly said:


> I shot one that looked about the same and got it mounted. One thing though, we didn't pick up the bird until we got done hunting and by then you couldn't lift the wings up to check the top of the side pocket feathers. Much to my dismay, when i got it back i found out they were "juvenile" feathers.


But the taxi was able to finish it? No pin feather issues? PM me a pic if you have one!


----------



## Fowly

Yes, he was able to mount it.You see those brown feathers on its side pocket. Those should be grey like the other ones. That mount is about thirty years old. Actually, i had no plans to get that bird mounted, but the DNR kinda changed that.I had already paid for a bird to get mounted and the CO confiscated it from my taxidermist. I tagged it properly with all my info on its foot. The taxidermist removed my tag, placed the bird in a paper bag and then stapled my tag to the outside of the bag for easy identification. The CO said that was not legal and took it. I called the CO and argued with him and his boss. Basically they told me tough **** and you're not getting it back.That teal was one of the last birds i shot that year and seeing how i already paid for one i had it mounted.,.


ajkulish said:


> But the taxi was able to finish it? No pin feather issues? PM me a pic if you have one!


----------



## West side shooter

Good day for the young guys !


----------



## Divers Down

West side shooter said:


> View attachment 477083
> Good day for the young guys !


MAGA!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Warm weather put the bone to our big ice eater plans but we still pulled off a couple good hunts for the late split and brought to close this absolutely epic season!


----------



## Divers Down




----------



## Outdoor Gal

Managed a few on the late split and now we're finding a few other things to do. Ran rabbits in the backyard with my brother-in-law's young beagles yesterday. The pups got good exposure and the kids had fun.


----------



## AaronJohn

West side shooter said:


> View attachment 477083
> Good day for the young guys !


2020!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

This year sucked on the waterfowl front for me, so I don’t have many pics from this season. Thankful owning a versatile hunting dog has its advantages. We had a great upland season and even made a trip out west for pheasants and quail. I did manage to put together 2 decent waterfowl hunts.






































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## waxico

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> This year sucked on the waterfowl front for me, so I don’t have many pics from this season. Thankful owning a versatile hunting dog has its advantages. We had a great upland season and even made a trip out west for pheasants and quail. I did manage to put together 2 decent waterfowl hunts.
> 
> View attachment 477763
> 
> 
> View attachment 477765
> 
> 
> View attachment 477767
> 
> 
> View attachment 477769
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nice Gryphon. My friend's...great dogs, big hearts....


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

waxico said:


> Nice Gryphon. My friend's...great dogs, big hearts....
> View attachment 478265


Thanks but he’s actually a Drahthaar (GWP that’s is registered in Germany and breed to the German standard). I guess you could say he is part Griffon because they were one of the initial 4 breeds that were used to make these dogs about 125 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Started the 2020 season off with a quick 7man limit!


----------



## fsamie1




----------



## Jerry Lamb

fsamie1 said:


> View attachment 486435


Dandy’s!


----------



## West side shooter

Late season birds still working


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

First time I've seen your dog tired...


----------



## walter sniper




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## waterfowlhunter83

Far Beyond Driven said:


> First time I've seen your dog tired...


That was the last day of the trip, 5 days of hunting from sun up to sun down and A LOT of miles. I wish I would have put the GPS collar on him more to get a total number of miles he logged. Only reason I didn’t is you can see a long ways out on the plains out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

